# Brevard County



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone here in Brevard County? If so, any feedback on Port Malabar Rifle and Pistol Club?


----------



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll have some idea after attending my first IDPA match held there on the 3rd Sunday. This is their website Port Malabar Rifle & Pistol Club
If you are interested in a public range the one in Indian River county, close to Sebastian, is a pretty nice outdoor range. goshootingirc.com | Home


----------

